# Umlaute *gg*

## gabelhonz

Hi Leute,

hoffe ihr könnt mir kurzen feedback geben woran das liegt, hab leider nix im Forum gefunden ! Sry wenns schon tausendmal gefragt worden ist...

Problem: Haben ein apache2 Webserver (lokal) laufen ! Wenn ich nun meine Site aufrufe werden umlaute nicht angezeigt ! Auf einem anderen Webserver Apache 1 der im Netz hängt funktioniert es mit der gleichen html einwandfrei !

Woran kann das liegen?

die commonapache2.conf sagt: AddDefaultCharset ISO-8859-1.

sollte ich nicht die ISO-8859-15 benutzen ?

bzw. ich habe diese gar nicht mitcompiled ! sollte ich doch machen ?

in welcher Datei kann ich denn mein Default Charset vom System einstellen ?

bin da ziemlich planlos... thx for answers...

----------

## gabelhonz

kann den keiner helfen?  :Sad: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *gabelhonz wrote:*   

> sollte ich nicht die ISO-8859-15 benutzen ?

 

warum fragst du sowas und probierst es nicht einfach? das zu ändern und apache neu zu starten geht sicher schneller, als im forum zu fragen  :Smile: 

aber bei mir funktionierts mit -1 wunderbar. welche kodierung hat das html -> is es xhtml? welche codierung hat dein browser? kann man mal von aussen zugreifen drauf?

hth,

ciao

----------

## reptile

sollte bei html nicht sowieso der umlaut an sich via 

```
&<buchstabe>uml;
```

escaped werden?

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *reptile wrote:*   

> sollte bei html nicht sowieso der umlaut an sich via 
> 
> ```
> &<buchstabe>uml;
> ```
> ...

 

ja, aber das sollte auch anders funktionieren, wenn sein system auf "european" eingestellt ist...

oder utf-8 verwenden  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## gabelhonz

ich würde nicht fragen, wenn ichs nicht schon probiert hätte !!

scheiss egal was ich eingebe geht nicht !

ob utf-8 -15 oder -1.

keine änderung ! 

da die gleichen html files auf einem anderem Server funktionieren, hat es nicht mit der codierung zu tun.

mein browser zeigts ja auf dem anderen Server richtig an ! bei mir lokal eben nicht ! es liegt auch nicht am browser ! von nem windows rechner gehts auch nur im netz richtig ! 

muss man nicht die LANG Variable exportieren?

oder wie?

----------

## toskala

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>

<head>

<title>foobar</title>

<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html;charset=ISO-8859-1">

wenn du das so deklarierst, dann sollten deine besucher mit einem geeigneten browser auch umlaute sehen können.

da brauchst du dann auch kein &uuml; mehr.

----------

## gabelhonz

vielen dank genau das ist der fehler das die pages in utf-8 codiert sind und nicht in ISO-8859-1. wenn ich das änder funktioniert es ! 

aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum sie auf einem anderen Server bei mir korrekt angezeigt werden ! Dort ist die codierung in den Files immernoch UTF-8 ! woran liegt das ?? habe ich keine utf-8 unterstützung ?

----------

## toskala

keine ahnung woran das liegen kann, *schulterzuck* aber umlaute (soviel kann ich sagen) sind die pest  :Wink: 

hab mich da letztens mit tomcat und apache rumgeärgert, also jetzt tuts, aber war derbes generv bis alles so tat wie es sollte  :Wink: 

sei froh, dass es tut  :Wink: 

----------

## c07

Die meisten HTTP-Server schicken standardmäßig keine Info über den Zeichensatz mit. Wenn dann auch nichts in der Datei selber dazu steht, versuchen die Browser halt, den Zeichensatz irgendwie zu raten. Das funktioniert manchmal, aber längst nicht immer. Bloß weil es in einem Browser zufällig funktioniert, muss es anderswo noch lang nicht klappen. Besser ist es, den Zeichensatz immer explizit anzugeben, wenn es nicht reines ASCII ist, und am Dateianfang bis zur Deklaration auch nur ASCII zu verwenden (wenn der Zeichensatz nicht schon in den HTTP-Headern steht).

----------

## toskala

jeder browser den ich kenne interpretiert dieses meta-tag. das ist w3c konformes html und funktioniert perfekt.

----------

## gabelhonz

das is ja alles was mit den scheiss umlauten ....

hab alles kapiert .. außer folgendes:

in den html files ist ja UTF-8 angegeben !

warum kann ich die nicht lesen ? ich sollte doch utf-8 und die ISO-xxx lesen können !

oder muss ich das System entweder auf UTF-8 einstellen oder auf ISO...

das mach ich dann über localedef ?

das wäre ja scheisse, dann kann ich, wenn ich mein Rechner auf UTF-8 einstelle kein ISO lesen ! und andersherum ! oder ?

----------

## toskala

ich glaube, dass dein anzeigendes gerät (also der browser) die fähigkeit UTF-8 anzuzeigen auch haben muss.

ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob das default ist, aber da bewege ich mich auf dünnem eis...

----------

